# العمل بشركة بن سمار للمقاولات



## ديميرونى (16 يونيو 2012)

بعد اذن المهندسين: جالي عقد عمل في شركة بن سمار للمقاولات بالرياض فكنت عايز اعرف اي معلومات عن الشركة دي ومدي احترامها والتزامها بالمرتبات
كمان انا مهندس حديث التخرج ولم يسبق لي العمل في مصر للظروف الراهنة فهل لازم ابدأ في مصر االاول ولا ممكن ابدا من هناك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 يونيو 2012)

اذا كنت حديث التخرج تعلم في بلدك افضل .
الشركه من الشركات الممتازه وتمنيت العمل معهم خاصه ان احد مالكيها درس بلسودان وهو انسان ممتاز جا ولكن في الشغل الشغل شغل ملتزم ومنضبط.
يبق امامك ان تحاول التمرس علي العمل ولو سريعا ان تكون في تدرج والخبره تاتي مع الزمن يعني ما تتنفخ وتستلم مكتب فني من اولها او تعمل مدير موقع .وفي اي شركه في نظام لتدرج المهام حسب الخبره فلا تقلق .
استخر وتوكل على الله


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 يونيو 2012)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> .
> الشركه من الشركات الممتازه وتمنيت العمل معهم خاصه ان احد مالكيها درس بلسودان وهو انسان ممتاز جا ولكن في الشغل الشغل شغل ملتزم ومنضبط.التمرس
> علي العمل والخبره ستاتي مع الزمن .
> استخر وتوكل على الله


استخر وتوكل على الله


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (16 يونيو 2012)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا 

هذا رقم احد الاخوه المهندسين يعمل في هذه الشركه اسمه مهندس كريم 

0966593427210

اتصل بيه واستفسر عن اللي انت عايزه قبل ما تقرر والله يوفققك


----------



## بني ياسين (16 يونيو 2012)

انا ارى موقع عمل الشركه في مكة المكرمه ويبدو لي ان الشركه قويه و تمتلك المعدات و موقع العمل مرتب بشكل جيد 
وهذا انما يدل على قوه الشركه واتقنها في العمل ​


----------



## ديميرونى (16 يونيو 2012)

ياجماعة بالنسبة لسفري لتلك المؤسسة وانا حديث التخرج هل هتعلم هناك ولا ايه


----------



## ELKAISAR (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل فى هذة الشركة منذ 7 سنوات
الحمد لله اصبحت تصنيف اول فى معظم المجالات
معظم المشاريع فى مجال المياة والصرف الصحى
المهم هو العقد 
لو عملت عقد كويس حتستريح
لو مااتفقتش كويس حتتعب هنا
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elmasry8 (16 يونيو 2012)

اتكل على الله يا بشمهندس هو فى حد لاقى شغل فى شركات كبيرة زى دى وميرحشى 

ملحوظة : انا اعرف صحاب ليا كتير حديثى التخرج يعملون فى السعودية بمرتب 3000 او 3500 ريال فلا تستقل بالراتب افضل بكثير من مصر تبعا للظروف اللى احنا فيها 

اتكل على الله صدقنى احسنلك ومتخافشى ..... من انك حديث التخرج هما هيعلموك هناك .......... امال هما واخدينك يعملو بيك ايه


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يونيو 2012)

elmasry8 قال:


> اتكل على الله يا بشمهندس هو فى حد لاقى شغل فى شركات كبيرة زى دى وميرحشى
> 
> ملحوظة : انا اعرف صحاب ليا كتير حديثى التخرج يعملون فى السعودية بمرتب 3000 او 3500 ريال فلا تستقل بالراتب افضل بكثير من مصر تبعا للظروف اللى احنا فيها
> 
> اتكل على الله صدقنى احسنلك ومتخافشى ..... من انك حديث التخرج هما هيعلموك هناك .......... امال هما واخدينك يعملو بيك ايه


يا أخي اتق الله ما هذا الكلام إذا كنت ترخص نفسك فلا تدعو الناس لترخيص أنفسهم


----------



## ديميرونى (16 يونيو 2012)

معلشي ياجماعة ياريت اعرف مجال شغلهم ايه بالظبط


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 يونيو 2012)

الشغل بتاعهم تنفيذ شبكات الصرف الصحى وشبكات المياه ....


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (17 يونيو 2012)

الشغل بتاعهم مختلف امش وما تشيل هم .ممكن حسب تخصصك .والشغل سهل


----------



## mostafa refaie (17 يونيو 2012)

ماهو القسم الذي ستلتحق به في الشركة يمكنني خدمتك لمعرفتي الشخصية بصاحب الشركة والمدير العام ومعرفتهم بي وكذلك مدير المشاريع معظم شغل الشركة في المياة والسدود


----------



## mostafa refaie (17 يونيو 2012)

مجال العمل معهم في المياة والسدود قوللي مين اللي قابلك في مصر وقال للك هاتشتغل فين وانا اساعدك لمعرفتي بهم جيدا


----------



## sherifarmy (17 يونيو 2012)

طب ممكن حضرتك تقولنا معلومات عن مدى التزامهم بالرواتب ونظام التعامل مع المهندسين ومجالات العمل لمهندسين مدنى وجميع المزايا الى ممكن توفرها الشركة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ELKAISAR (17 يونيو 2012)

الشركة تلتزم بالموجود فى العقد 
لذا حاول الاتفاق على الراتب والبدلات والمميزات
بالنسبة للرواتب تصرف بشكل منتظم غالبآ


----------



## sherifarmy (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على ردك ولكن ممكن تقولى التعامل مع المهندسين شكله ايه وبالنسبة لمدنى ايه هى مجالات العمل


----------



## ELKAISAR (18 يونيو 2012)

الشركة لديها كم هائل من المشاريع
95% منها فى مجال المياة والصرف الصحى
والتعامل مع المهندسين عادى


----------



## sherifarmy (21 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على اهتمامك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (21 يونيو 2012)

والله اتمنيت لو اشتغل معاهم لا تتردد اذهب .


----------



## nemnem88 (20 يونيو 2013)

بعد اذنك ياهندسة محتااجة اكلم حضرتك بخصوص عقد لزوجى فى الشركة


----------



## ELKAISAR (20 يونيو 2013)

ماهو مجال تخصصة ؟


----------



## وادى الملوك (1 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم يا بشمهندس 
انا مهندس مدنى دفعة 2005 ومعى ما جستير فى هندسة الصرف الصحى عام 2013
جاللى عقد ب 7000 ريال فى الشهر انا شايفة قليل وكمان المكتب عايز 7 الاف جنية عمالة 
والله مستغرب ليس المرتبات منخفضة الرجاء النصحية 
وشكرا للك


----------



## وادى الملوك (1 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم يا بشمهندس 
انا مهندس مدنى دفعة 2005 ومعى ما جستير فى هندسة الصرف الصحى عام 2013
جاللى عقد ب 7000 ريال فى الشهر انا شايفة قليل وكمان المكتب عايز 7 الاف جنية عمالة 
والله مستغرب ليس المرتبات منخفضة الرجاء النصحية 
وشكرا لل


----------



## وادى الملوك (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> الشغل بتاعهم تنفيذ شبكات الصرف الصحى وشبكات المياه ....


سلام عليكم يا بشمهندس 
انا مهندس مدنى دفعة 2005 ومعى ما جستير فى هندسة الصرف الصحى عام 2013
جاللى عقد ب 7000 ريال فى الشهر انا شايفة قليل وكمان المكتب عايز 7 الاف جنية عمالة 
والله مستغرب ليس المرتبات منخفضة الرجاء النصحية 
وشكرا للك​


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (23 يناير 2014)

معلشي ياجماعة ياريت اعرف مجال شغلهم ايه بالظبط​


----------



## almasa (28 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم

يا ريت من الأخوة المهندسين ايميل الشركة للتوظيف
ولو في مهندس أبعتلو cv مباشرة يكون أحسن

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

